# 2010 24 Hours of Le Mans: Friday Photo Gallery Added (Matte Suzuka Grey R10 GT and Wasabi Green A1)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just added photos from around the track on Friday. This includes many shots of the Matte Suzuka Grey R8 GT on display at the Audi Racing Arena and also an A1 on display at the AreA1 in the village with Wasabi Green interior option.










Check out more photos after the jump.

[http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/g...tscar-GT/Le Mans/2010/14 Friday at the Track]*2010 24 Hours of Le Mans Photo Gallery*[/url]


----------

